

Growing Rails Applications in Practice - jasim
https://leanpub.com/growing-rails

======
jasim
Have you read the CodeClimate post '7 Patterns to Refactor Fat ActiveRecord
Models'? ([http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2012/10/17/7-ways-to-
decomp...](http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2012/10/17/7-ways-to-decompose-
fat-activerecord-models/)). This book is a whole lot more awesome.

It covers ground that we otherwise learn over a few years of painful
experience. To mention a few: namespaces to organize code, extensive coverage
of ActiveRecord bloat and how to deal with it, and controllers: consistently
thin. And to top it off all: a whole chapter dedicated to managing CSS using
BEM.

The book has a lot of code examples and conventions. There is also a chapter
titled "Building Applications To Last" that has some great recommendations on
how to approach changing fashions, on using gems and thoughts on tests. It is
also quite a short book, under 150 pages.

